# added security ????



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Given the increased security over the next few months,,,,,anyone thinking
of taking a break ?????

Just something to think about.....


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

That's probably a smart call.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Sigh. . . damn those F-ers. I was thinking about taking a break just because it's going to be really hot outside soon. So I decided to stock up before the summer hit. . . got a bird in the air right now- got my fingers crossed. I pulled the trigger 2 days before it happened.
:banghead:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As i said to you earlier Bullman i think a break is wise.ainkiller:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gee, I think I have three birds in the air as we speak. I'll let you know if they land...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably a great idea as things will tend to be a bit on High Alert for awhile. Good thing I got as much as I have in the last year.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Damnit! I literally just placed my first order. I didn't even think about the recent events. :banghead:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

And I was planning on making an order Friday guess it'll wait


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have no first hand knowledge on this....
Tony and I were just discussing the unintended security consequence
that might effect us..


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Was planning on looking for my first and I saw two Customs vehicle's one right after the other pass by me on the road yesterday. In Delaware of all places! I took it as a sign and decided this delay will allow me to save enough to make it worth it I suppose.

*Edit: When I say pass I mean to imply traveling the other direction... Not many a Gov vehicle is passing me! lol


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i have a bird in the air, will give you guys an upate when or if it lands.

Better not to freak out till we see evidence of customs stepping it up a notch. But if you are thinking about pulling the trigger, it may be smart to wait and see if the BOTL who have things on the way have problems before you place your order. 

Better safe than sorry


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, i was about to place a test order. My first. I'll wait.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Generally speaking, this is probably one of the biggest reasons why I haven't gotten my feet wet as much as I wanted. Anytime I think of placing an order, something else occurs in the world.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

was just thinking about mking my first order... oye lol


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This makes pretty good sense, tighter border security and who knows what else might be going on.

How long of a "wait" would you guys suggest? I was considering a box split with a BOTL but didn't know how much time would be needed. Obviously, we'll watch this thing play out and plan accordingly but I didn't know from the the veterans how long something like this takes.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I might be in the minority but I kinda beleive that it won't make a huge difference on cigars, unless they CHOOSE to have it make a difference. I still think that's what happened back in December.

They're worried about other things getting through. If there's a crack down we'll hear about it right off, that's when I would start worrying about stopping orders.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

GentlemanJester said:


> I might be in the minority but I kinda beleive that it won't make a huge difference on cigars, unless they CHOOSE to have it make a difference. I still think that's what happened back in December.
> 
> They're worried about other things getting through. If there's a crack down we'll hear about it right off, that's when I would start worrying about stopping orders.


it'll affect it in the sense that customs will be checking more packages than normal


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I would give it at least 8 weeks possibly 10-12.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I would give it at least 8 weeks possibly 10-12.


Sounds good, a bit of a wait but I suppose we will be able to tell soon enough with it all!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would hold off a bit, just to be safe..


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will take the veteran advice and hold off for now. Guess i can stockpile some funds til then.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> I will take the veteran advice and hold off for now. Guess i can stockpile some funds til then.


That's the thinking Keith haha! Save up for some BHKs and what not!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The new policies that were put in place last November have not changed since then. They know cigars are coming in, how could they not? I believe, but I really don't know, there will be periodic samplings of the goods from now on. There will be days, weeks, and months where it is business as usual. Then there will be those times where multiple orders go missing.

This is the new standard operating procedure.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Captnstabn said:


> Damnit! I literally just placed my first order. I didn't even think about the recent events. :banghead:


My first mini-order came in two days ago. Good thing I got a stash of NC's to hold me over. I have to admit, I didn't consider how mayday might impact our fun. :rapture:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> The new policies that were put in place last November have not changed since then. They know cigars are coming in, how could they not?  I believe, but I really don't know, there will be periodic samplings of the goods from now on. There will be days, weeks, and months where it is business as usual. Then there will be those times where multiple orders go missing.
> 
> This is the new standard operating procedure.


*I have to agree with this. But then again maybe I've just been lucky the last several months.*


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, a point to consider. I placed my first two orders (pre-OBL raid) and one (Bolivar 108's) made it fine. Still waiting on the Ramon Allones Superiores but these are coming from a different part of the world. Was looking at placing another one in the next few days but now, I'll probably wait to see how things shake out for the next little while.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I accept that bringing cc's into the US is basically a gamble, so,I'm gonna roll the dice on the order I placed yesterday and see if it comes up 7.
Al makes a lot of sense, but like that line from Risky Business, "sometimes, you just gotta say 'What the F^&%'"

I'll let you know what happened.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Captnstabn said:


> Damnit! I literally just placed my first order. I didn't even think about the recent events. :banghead:


I'm in the same boat, brother.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Two of the three birds have landed. No problemo.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Both "eagles" have landed for me, as well.

Am considering placing another small order soon. Nothing profound here but a key, it seems, is to keep orders small so as to keep the weight down.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I have 4 birds in the air, 1 domestic, 3 international. 10 days for two of the internationals so far, 3 for the other. This is the side of the hobby I don't like.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been tapped on the forbiddens for a bit now.. I need to get some soon. Guess I'll take a chance and hope for the best.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Richterscale said:


> I've been tapped on the forbiddens for a bit now.. I need to get some soon. Guess I'll take a chance and hope for the best.


you play at Foxwoods- you know all about gambling and praying!!!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> you play at Foxwoods- you know all about gambling and praying!!!!! :kicknuts:


ROFL amen brotha!!


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Added security or not if I find some boliPCs I'm orderinghone:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

my box of Party shorts made it through alright, buth they were shipped a day before the Osama news.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> I have 4 birds in the air, 1 domestic, 3 international. 10 days for two of the internationals so far, 3 for the other. This is the side of the hobby I don't like.


2 internationals, 1domestic have landed. The other international I expect to be here next week. All seems well for now


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well lovely as I placed a pretty big order about a week ago. Four showed up last week, which were first on the list. So far so good, but I think the upcoming weeks is where we could see the bigger issues, if any.

I'll try and keep you guys posted and let you know if I see any issues.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Well lovely as I placed a pretty big order about a week ago. Four showed up last week, which were first on the list. So far so good, but I think the upcoming weeks is where we could see the bigger issues, if any.


Great news so far. :bounce:


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

My "bird" landed today as well:biggrin1:. I wasn't expecting it to be that quick. I'm very happy with how everything for my first time. I can see how this slope will be way worse than the NC side...

I also want to thank bull for helping me out with some suggestions and advice. Thanks bro!:beerchug:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

My "eagle" also landed today. Box(10) Monte GE LE 2010, and Box(10) RyJ Short Churchills. I've never had the RyJ's and the price was right so I though it was worth a shot.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI
My reship on the two boxes of Siglos came in today and Saturday, originally sent on March 28th re shipped May 2nd pretty fast in my book, no letter or nothing yet, pretty weird. went ahead and ordered another box of majicos  I know I like em and many do not LOL


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I ordered on April 16 and haven't gotten anything. Previous orders took about half as long as this. My vendor doesn't provide Tracking Numbers so I have no clue if they've even landed. Just that they shipped on the 21st.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Two more orders showed up today that were shipped about two weeks ago. So far no issues on my end.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered a week ago and received them today


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> 2 internationals, 1domestic have landed. The other international I expect to be here next week. All seems well for now


make that 4/4!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

this wait is tough


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

0 for 3 so far.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DustinFuente said:


> Well, I ordered on April 16 and haven't gotten anything. Previous orders took about half as long as this. My vendor doesn't provide Tracking Numbers so I have no clue if they've even landed. Just that they shipped on the 21st.


Weird Question
I trust my main vendor but still with no tracking numbers does anyone ever wonder if maybe they don't ship and say they do for some reason. Just a question no reason to think so other than the easy way they re ship with no paperwork or proof they don't arrive.

Yes there is a black helicopter circling my house what does that have to do with it?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

1. 2 landed today

2. .My 4/5 order was credited back

3. 2nd part of my 5/2 is still unaccounted for.

4. 2 birds in the air...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Tredegar said:


> 0 for 3 so far.


Are we talking confirmed confiscations? Still expected deliveries? missing in action? or slower than usual?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an order that has been "pending" for a week; usually shipped next day.
We shall see.........


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Weird Question
> I trust my main vendor but still with no tracking numbers does anyone ever wonder if maybe they don't ship and say they do for some reason. Just a question no reason to think so other than the easy way they re ship with no paperwork or proof they don't arrive.
> 
> Yes there is a black helicopter circling my house what does that have to do with it?


Dave
I have had issues lately from 2 vendors with orders around the same time.
I think it is just hit or miss.
I usually ask for a credit and reorder. There is no way to tell if no # is given.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

package 1 of a split shipment arrived today.

5 birds to go(keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

A little slower than usual. All arrived yesterday.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I ordered a 3 pack of CoRos on 05/11 which arrived yesterday, the rest of my order didn't ship until 05/13 so we'll see how long it takes.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Placed my order the 14th, hoping they arrive before Memorial day weekend. A lot of time off and I plan on smoking a lot!:smoke2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I have had issues lately from 2 vendors with orders around the same time.
> I think it is just hit or miss.
> I usually ask for a credit and reorder. There is no way to tell if no # is given.


*Just curious.....do you reorder from the same vendor or use a diff?*


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Just curious.....do you reorder from the same vendor or use a diff?*


Usually the same,,,,Last Winter many of the re-ships also went missing and some vendors didn't ship a 3rd time and folks were just out of luck..


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Order arrived yesterday, right on time at about 10 days. No issues the last two weeks or so. Roughly 10 orders landed with a couple still in the air and projected to hit late this week or first of next week.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

More Behikes?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> More Behikes?


Haha yeah a couple to smoke, bomb, and etc. I've got 15 boxes aging in the cooler and I do not want to open them for a few years. So I figure these boxes will last me a few months. Rest of the stuff I've been meaning to order but just never do. Siglo VI's, Espy's, CoRo, Epicure 2, RyJ Duke, and etc.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice, I had a 3 pack of 2010 CoRos with my last order, and the one ROTT was fantastic. My summer fun money goes more to camping than cigars, but come fall they might have to be a box purchase.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

got another in the air.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Haha yeah a couple to smoke, bomb, and etc. I've got 15 boxes aging in the cooler and I do not want to open them for a few years.


:jaw::jaw::jaw: That is awesome.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well, not 1..not 2..but 3!!! birds landed on my doorstep today:woohoo:

2 boxes of Monte 4's
2 boxes of '10 Monte Grand Edmundo LE
2 boxes of '10 Partagas Series D Especial LE

of yeah, plus 2 packs of authentic Montecristo playing cards, which is what I really wanted in the first place:lol:

well, since all my birds have landed, I think I'll stop tempting fate for a bit, at least til after Memorial Day.

sooooooo, any of youse mugs up for a poker herf?:biggrin:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, not 1..not 2..but 3!!! birds landed on my doorstep today:woohoo:
> 
> sooooooo, any of youse mugs up for a poker herf?:biggrin:


for sure!

Side note.. the second part of my order arrived today. So I had all orders fulfilled within 7 days. That's super fast IMO


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> for sure!
> 
> Side note.. the second part of my order arrived today. So I had all orders fulfilled within 7 days. That's super fast IMO


 "super fast" is an understatement in IMO, that's great haha...congrats on the quick arrival.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> "super fast" is an understatement in IMO, that's great haha...congrats on the quick arrival.


Yeah man I was pleasantly surprised! A week late for my birthday but I'm happy


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

The Boli Finos arrived today but no word yet on the Monte Grand Edmundos. 

The Shorts order was just this week so I don't think it counts as a bird in the air yet.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

4 landed this week

2nd part of an order is MIA....the first part showed up
a cpl weeks ago...they shipped on the same day


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this thread and see how some of the latest boxes for you fellas are landing. No issues I'm guessing since I haven't seen any threads created. Anyone seen or have had any issues?

None on my end. Though I did just place an order for roughly 10 boxes. So hopefully they will all have landed before I head out on vacation in mid August.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

10 boxes? Thank you for helping me feel my habit isn't that bad. I think so far this whole year I've only bought 15 boxes.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> 10 boxes? Thank you for helping me feel my habit isn't that bad. I think so far this whole year I've only bought 15 boxes.


LOL. Yes. Well I should say four jars and six boxes to be accurate. Let's just say I get a better deal when buying in bulk, so in the end it works out for me.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm jealous over the jars. They won't be in budget for some years to come, but once I'm done with my PhD I'm planning on buying myself a Partagas jar as a reward.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

astripp said:


> I'm jealous over the jars. They won't be in budget for some years to come, but once I'm done with my PhD I'm planning on buying myself a Partagas jar as a reward.


Nice Andrew! With the Phd, you'll be able to buy anything you want whenever you feel like it. Hang in there and your time will come. Hit me up when you get that Phd and I'll send you a celebratory cigar!


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

i placed 2 international orders since june 28th. 1st one came in 8 days, 2nd one in 5 days. One box orders.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread and see how some of the latest boxes for you fellas are landing. No issues I'm guessing since I haven't seen any threads created. Anyone seen or have had any issues?
> 
> None on my end. Though I did just place an order for roughly 10 boxes. So hopefully they will all have landed before I head out on vacation in mid August.


I do not feel so bad now.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've only had an issue with one shipment so far. It was a cab of PLPC and it took 33 business days to get to me. Needless to say they will have to sit in the humi for a long time, but it's better than getting a nasty letter and/or having them confiscated. Other than that, everything has been arriving in good time.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Everything has been getting to me in record time spare one box that took 1 month to the day


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I am with you, I have been placing orders on Sunday/Monday and receiving on Friday/Saturday very regularly.

BV



bdw1984 said:


> Everything has been getting to me in record time spare one box that took 1 month to the day


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Wish I would have seen this thread earlier. I just placed my first order... now I am nervous. Shipped yesterday according to the provider. I suppose there is nothing I can do now.

What security changes were there?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

astripp said:


> I'm jealous over the jars. They won't be in budget for some years to come, but once I'm done with my PhD I'm planning on buying myself a Partagas jar as a reward.


PhD in.....?

Just curious - career college student myself - working on an MS in biology now.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the responses. Seems like things are going well. Will let everyone know when a few boxes have landed.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> Wish I would have seen this thread earlier. I just placed my first order... now I am nervous. Shipped yesterday according to the provider. I suppose there is nothing I can do now.
> 
> What security changes were there?


Nothing drastic really. More than likely you will be fine with your order. Back around the holidays there were some big issues and crackdowns with certain packages coming from certain areas. Though things seemed to have calmed down for now.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah... well.. the ironic thing in my case is that the place I ordered mine also happens to be in Canada. I feel like a moron from ordering from there, but it was the only legit source I've come across so far. So.. now the package's tracking info says "Held up in post due to backlog". Lol. Sounds like its clearing out backlog after the strike. Oh well.. at least the ones I ordered are tubos so that should help preserve the RH.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been hit really hard, lost a few orders.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Lost how? As in confiscated? I have heard that some vendors will resend if that happens. Is this true?


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> Lost how? As in confiscated? I have heard that some vendors will resend if that happens. Is this true?


They've just gone MIA. Vendor is taking care of it, but still, I hate the wait.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Well that is good news. Maybe some cigar loving mail handler is waylaying packages. At least its getting taken care of. But.. I know how you feel.. waiting sucks.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Interesting...if u order from a vend. who guarantees delivery why would it matter?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Navydoc said:


> Interesting...if u order from a vend. who guarantees delivery why would it matter?


Very good point. I just like the idea of getting my order the first time without any issues, and it's more likely to come sooner. If the order were to get snagged, then you have to wait even longer for customs to send out the dreaded letter and then send a copy to the vendor to show proof it was snagged by customs. Also, if a package were to get snagged by customs, then there is a pretty good chance your name (if you used your real name) and address may be added to a black list by customs and every time your address and name is scanned and comes up, they may decide to take a look and see what's inside the box. If my first order were to get snagged, then I surely wouldn't use the same name and address on the second box re-shipped as it would be too risky.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Very good point. I just like the idea of getting my order the first time without any issues, and it's more likely to come sooner. If the order were to get snagged, then you have to wait even longer for customs to send out the dreaded letter and then send a copy to the vendor to show proof it was snagged by customs. Also, if a package were to get snagged by customs, then there is a pretty good chance your name (if you used your real name) and address may be added to a black list by customs and every time your address and name is scanned and comes up, they may decide to take a look and see what's inside the box. If my first order were to get snagged, then I surely wouldn't use the same name and address on the second box re-shipped as it would be too risky.


Very helpful post ... thanks!


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if cabinets get snagged more often than regular boxes? They are over the 2 pound limit so does that effect the success rate? I am just curious as I have just ordered a cab of RASS from a source that does not guarantee shipment.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> Does anyone know if cabinets get snagged more often than regular boxes? They are over the 2 pound limit so does that effect the success rate? I am just curious as I have just ordered a cab of RASS from a source that does not guarantee shipment.


Honestly no clue as I've never ordered a cab, but will be placing my first order for a cab here this week. Common sense tells me since the cabs are well over the two pound limit, then yes it would be a bit more risky. Good luck and let us know when those RASS land safely.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Honestly no clue as I've never ordered a cab, but will be placing my first order for a cab here this week. Common sense tells me since the cabs are well over the two pound limit, then yes it would be a bit more risky. Good luck and let us know when those RASS land safely.


Thanks David and will do.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

smokinpeace said:


> Does anyone know if cabinets get snagged more often than regular boxes? They are over the 2 pound limit so does that effect the success rate? I am just curious as I have just ordered a cab of RASS from a source that does not guarantee shipment.


I've never had one snagged... I would be careful on how we discuss shipping on this thread....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> I've never had one snagged... I would be careful on how we discuss shipping on this thread....


Got to agree with Ben here. Believe I was treading on thin ice last night with the statement I made when I was half asleep sitting in bed with the laptop. Read my comment again this morning and wish I had the option to edit my post. Little things like the comment I made, even when just trying to help can be a big NO NO here.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a letter today from May 21.

Ouch...


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

A letting? What's that?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I got a letting today from May 21.
> 
> Ouch...


Jesus. Sorry to hear Bob. I know all boxes are special, but some more than others. Hopefully it's a box that can easily be replaced and not something more rare.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Jesus. Sorry to hear Bob. I know all boxes are special, but some more than others. Hopefully it's a box that can easily be replaced and not something more rare.


This was already taken care of. Figured it was lost. It was simple Montes.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Received shipment today - 2 boxes. 7 days in mail. I have no more birds in the air at the moment.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

neocacher said:


> Received shipment today - 2 boxes. 7 days in mail. I have no more birds in the air at the moment.


Can you say SWAAEEEEETT?!?!

It's always a great day, especially Monday when not one, but two boxes arrive. Enjoy the sticks sir!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ...Believe I was treading on thin ice last night with the statement I made...


yes.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> yes.


My apologies David to you, the mods and the forum. Often times I forget what forum I am on and just type away. As I said before, even trying to help can get you in trouble.

New members to the Habano forum, classic example of how I could lose access to the Habano forum, or even be banned from the forum itself for good. You really have to watch what you say, even when you mean positive things from your post.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Usually the same,,,,Last Winter many of the re-ships also went missing and some vendors didn't ship a 3rd time and folks were just out of luck..


I've never ordered anything 'special' (internationally) before. So if I under stand you, this is what you said. (1) You ordered something special that you can't get here. (2) It doesn't arrive and you inform the vendor (3) the vendor 'credits' you credit card and you reorder the item(s). (4) vendor ships another to you. (5) you either receive it or not (if not you SOL)
So they must be able to 'verify' that it was lost, destroyed, or seized??

Sorry for sounding so Stupid, I'm new to the Hanbanos forum and there is (understandably) a lot of 'Coded' talk that I have to decipher.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to ask my question earlier. I was not trying to subvert the rules. If I crossed the line it was not intentional. Sorry all.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think this thread has ran it's course 
It really isn't relevant today..
As the OP
I would not mind if we closed it up


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TrippMc4 said:


> I've only had an issue with one shipment so far. It was a cab of PLPC and it took 33 business days to get to me. Needless to say they will have to sit in the humi for a long time, but it's better than getting a nasty letter and/or having them confiscated. Other than that, everything has been arriving in good time.


Would that 'nasty letter' say you were in legal trouble (but received your package), or we took your package, don't ever do it again or you will be in legal trouble.

please be patient, I'm trying to learn.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I think this thread has ran it's course
> It really isn't relevant today..
> As the OP
> I would not mind if we closed it up


Agreed.. apologies if I've posted anything out of line as well. Its easy to get caught up in eagerness and post questions. This part of it is something we can probably figure out on our own.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I think this thread has ran it's course
> It really isn't relevant today..
> As the OP
> I would not mind if we closed it up


:closed_2:


----------

